# Suche diverse Sensoren - bitte um Rat!



## Thomasheins11 (29 Oktober 2010)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne mit meiner Analogbaugruppe bisschen programmieren. Dazu möchte ich gerne ein paar unterschiedliche Sensoren-Typen haben. Einen PT100 (4-Leiter) besitze ich bereits.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich Sensoren kaufen kann, die eine Analoge Ausgangsspannung 0-10V ausgeben? 
In betracht wären, Helligkeits- bzw. Dämmerungs-, Feuchte- (Luftfeuchte sowie im Boden), Druck- und Näherungssensoren, weitere fallen mir gerade nicht ein.


----------



## The Big B. (29 Oktober 2010)

Willst du denn nur ein bischen deine Analogbaugruppe testen, oder interessieren dich auch die Sensoren? Ansonsten würde doch auch ein Poti schon genügen.
Gruß


----------



## Thomasheins11 (29 Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend!
Nein, möchte die Sensoren später gerne weiterhin benutzen. Ich finde aber leider keine, die meine Ausgangsspannung liefern?!!


----------



## Sockenralf (29 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

kann denn deine Baugruppe keine 0/4-20mA?


MfG


----------



## Thomasheins11 (29 Oktober 2010)

ja stimmt, das kann sie natürlich auch! 331 7KF01


----------



## Sockenralf (29 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

dann sollte doch schon beinahe jeder mitteleuropäische Analogsensor passen, oder? 


MfG


----------



## Thomasheins11 (29 Oktober 2010)

wie jetzt? Bei den Helligkeitssensoren habe ich nie eine Strom Angabe gelesen. Läuft halt nur über die Spannung. Und diese hält sich meißtens bei 3-6V! Und bei machen steht sogar gar nichts bei 

Heißt das denn, wenn ein Sensor mir 0-20mA liefert, kann ich diese verarbeiten, egal was noch im Datenblatt steht?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Sockenralf (29 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

deine Karte kann z. B. 0-10V, dein Sensor liefert 3-6V --> deine Karte kann das, du musst nur richtig programmieren

Die Frage mit den 0-20mA habe ich nicht ganz verstanden 
Wichtig ist, was du an Ausgangssignal vom sensor geliefert kriegst



MfG


----------



## Thomasheins11 (29 Oktober 2010)

achso, dann kann ich also alle Sensoren die als Ausgang 0-10V (Beispiel: 3-6V) oder auch 0-20mA rausgeben, benutzen?

Kann ich bei zu hoher Ausgangsspannung einen Widerstand zwischen schalten oder würde dies, die eingelesende Werte falsch verfälschen?


----------



## himbeergeist (29 Oktober 2010)

....kaufen kann man die im Elektrogroßhandel oder auch bei div. Herstellern direkt. (IPF, IFM, E+H....) evtl. bei E..Y. 
Ich habe hier auch noch einige neue Teile, einen Ultraschall 0,2-1m / 0-10V von Siemens, sowie einen Druckschalter 0-10Bar /4-20mA / G1/2" von Fischer. Bei Bedarf schick `ne PN, ich denke da wird man sich einig. 

Frank


----------



## Sockenralf (29 Oktober 2010)

Thomasheins11 schrieb:


> achso, dann kann ich also alle Sensoren die als Ausgang 0-10V (Beispiel: 3-6V) oder auch 0-20mA rausgeben, benutzen?
> 
> Kann ich bei zu hoher Ausgangsspannung einen Widerstand zwischen schalten oder würde dies, die eingelesende Werte falsch verfälschen?


 

Hallo,

du brauchst keinen Widerstand, du musst RICHTIG PROGRAMMIEREN!!!!

Wie soll ein Sensor, der max. 6V rausgibt deiner Karte schaden, die 10V verträgt???????

Schon mal mit den Grundlagen der Analogtechnik vertrautgemacht?


MfG


----------



## vierlagig (29 Oktober 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> du brauchst keinen Widerstand, du musst RICHTIG PROGRAMMIEREN!!!!
> 
> ...



er schrieb bei ZU HOHER spannung ... 0..20V z.B. ... 

3..6V, um auf die frage zurück zu kommen, geht natürlich auch, leidet halt nur die auflösung drunter...

0..20V geht auch, mit spannungsteiler beschaltung, ist aber eher unüblich


----------



## Thomasheins11 (29 Oktober 2010)

ich glaube da reden wir gerade an einander vorbei  bzw. habe mich etwas blöd ausgedrückt!

Die Spannungssenkung soll natürlich nur dann mit einem Widerstand statt finden, wenn es Sensoren gibt, die über 10V rausgeben.

sry für das missverständnis!


----------



## Sockenralf (29 Oktober 2010)

Basst scho 

Ich denke der Fehler sitzt vor MEINEM Monitor



MfG


----------



## Thomasheins11 (29 Oktober 2010)

macht nichts - einsichtige Leute mag ich *lach*

Gut, dann weiß ich jetzt schon mal bescheid, wonach ich ausschau halten kann  
Auch wenn ich Stromwerte noch nie normiert/umgewandelt habe, sollte es wohl nicht viel anders sein als bei Spannungen oder?


----------



## Sockenralf (29 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

FC105 und "F1" sind hier dein Freund 


MfG


----------

